# PB10-NSD. Pre-orders at hand, and much more.



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

We've been trickling a few out with 5.1 and 7.1 SBS-01 surround sound speaker packages, but now you can get the newly updated PB10-NSD with a stand-alone order. Black will begin shipping during the week of 26 June, so get your order in soon to snag one of the first. Cream White and newly minted Sterling Silver are in pre-order status, and should ship in early August (and as many have asked, decorator-friendly White and Silver versions SBS-01 speakers will be right behind those). Go here for more on this update to a modern SVS classic, the PB10-NSD.

On the pre-order horizon? How about a totally revamped PB12-NSD with styling that mirrors the PB10-NSD? Also, sporting Charcoal Black, White and Silver, the new PB12-NSD (still priced at $600) will have deeper tuning than its predecessor design, and will be the natural upgrade sub for SBS-01 package customers who want even more kick than the PB10-NSD can provide (which is pretty substantial already). Look for pre-orders on this killer new entry level SVS sub in a week or so, along with the first sneak peak photos. Our growing export Dealers throughout Europe and Australia will see this sub coming too, where it will bring unprecedented performance to an affordable price point.

No "Ginsu" knives ... but wait... there is more: The long awaited SB12-Plus is coming to pre-orders soon. Small, affordable and with performance that will (shocker) set a new standard in price/performance in the micro-class of subwoofers, it's probably the most anticipated new SVS product in years. A mere 14" sealed cube with a slick custom grill and simple, elegant styling, it will offer virtually every control and hookup option we've crammed into a sub, and then some. While still eschewing those gimmicky features in search of a problem, the SB12-Plus packs depth and linearity you formerly couldn't find unless spending far more. Coming in two kinds of black and three wood finishes, this over-achiever will range from $700 to $800. If you need small, but always craved the superlative music and movie performance of a real subwoofer (truth be told, few in the micro-class really rise to the definition) ... help is arriving in the form of the first really compact SVS sub. Pre-orders planned for July, with shipping expected in late August or early September. Like the PB12-NSD, this new SVS sub will also be available to our overseas customers.

With all this you might think there's no more to give. However, the MTS-01 mid-level speaker packages are still very hot in development. While probably slipping towards the end of the year, the refinement and sheer performance of current prototypes has SVS R/D Chief Tom Vodhanel pretty excited (and old-timers know that's not easy to achieve). More news as it develops on the MTS-01 set, but you can see the pace of product development at SVS is pretty relentless, with the customer the ultimate beneficiary.


----------

